# [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de



## LUI111 (16 April 2010)

hallo zusammen, einige von euch hatten ja schon das vergnügen sich mit diesem verein auseinander zu setzen...
wollte für meinen zweitlaptop skype runterladen, landete leider auf der seite top-of-software, die wollen jetzt nen 2jahresvertrag in rechnung stellen:
wir freuen uns, dass Sie unseren Dienst [noparse]auf top-of-software.de nutzen und
bitten Sie daher folgenden Betrag an uns zu überweisen:

Beschreibung:

12-Monatszugang für top-of-software.de
Anmeldung vom 29.03.2010
8,00 EUR / Monat, Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus

Preis:

96,00 EUR

laut verbraucherschutz muss jede firma dem vertragspartner ein 
schriftliches widerrufsrecht einräumen, was nicht geschah!

kann man hier nicht bewirken das diese seiten gesperrt werden?

grüße aus dem schwabenländle[/noparse]
LUI:-D


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

das Thema ist erschöpfend behandelt worden 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...re-de-softwaresammler-de-opendownload-de.html


----------



## LUI111 (16 April 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

ok dann werde ich deren email in den spamordner ablegen mfg LUI


----------



## fragemann (4 Mai 2010)

*top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

hallo leute hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

bin auch auf die seite reingefallen hab mir nun auch schon einiges durch gelesen und meine frage ist soll ich nun einfach gar nicht darauf reagieren?

ich war mir nicht im klaren das es was kostet und ich habe auch nur fake angaben gemacht also keine richtige adresse name oder email .

können die mir dann überhaupt was ?


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: top of software.de*



fragemann schrieb:


> hallo leute hoffe ich bin hier richtig.?



ja und  es gibt einen endlos langen Thread in dem das Thema  hundertemale durchgekaut worden ist.

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...re-de-softwaresammler-de-opendownload-de.html

Falls du danach noch Fragen hast, die  noch nicht gestellt bzw  beantwortet wurden kannst du dich wieder melden.


----------



## fragemann (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: top of software.de*

hab mir den thread schon durchgelesen=)

viele sagen nicht reagieren usw^^

aber eigentlich können die mir ja keine rechnung schicken da die adresse und email ja fake adressen sind richtig?

also höre ich dann wohl nie von denen?


----------



## xgamer (20 Mai 2010)

*top-of-software problem bin 15*

ich bin 15 und habe mich mit falschen geburtsangaben bei top-of-software angemaldet. heute kan eine mahnung ich habe da nur den divx player runtergeladen und die kosten übersehen es Kamm auch keine rechnung ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll helf mir bitte einer schnell.
muss ich das jetzt bezahlen????
oder was soll ich tun???


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: top-of-software problem bin 15*



xgamer schrieb:


> oder was soll ich tun???



Informier deine Eltern und  gib ihnen das zu lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430




rolf76 schrieb:


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## Vordis (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

hallo,
ich habs auch geschaft und war so doof mich bei top-of-software anzumelden.
Ich hab das ganze aber noch früh genug bemerkt und mein benutzerkonto gar nicht erst bestätigt, aber trotzdem meine ganze adresse angegeben. Ich will mir aber am liebsten diesen ganzen briefemüll ersparen und hab eben auch noch keine rechnungsmail bekommen.
Hilft es was wenn ich von dem wiederrufsrecht gebrauch mache oder werd ich trotzdem mit post bombadiert?
lg


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*



Vordis schrieb:


> Hilft es was wenn ich von dem wiederrufsrecht gebrauch mache oder werd ich trotzdem mit post bombadiert?


Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Mac01 (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Hallo,
Ich habe in diversen themen hier eure Meinung über top-of-Software.de gelesen.
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, wie kann so ein ausgemachter [ edit]  in Deutschland so lange überleben?
Ich selber habe hier auch eine solch nette Mahnung liegen Antwarten war sowieso nicht da kommt die Mail zu einem Bot. und auf den Ihrer Seite war jede Anwort wie ihr schon sagt als ob ich mich mit einem Briefkasten unterhalte.
Meine Frage nun, hat es einen Sinn, diese [ edit]  anzuzeigen? Eine Betrugsanzeige zu machen?

Bei mir war es sogar so das ich die versehentlich gedrückte Registrierung nicht mal Aktiviert habe. sprch auf das Aktivierungs Mail geantwortet habe.
Trotz alle dem Mahnsen sie Massiv.

Solchen leuten muss man doch irgendwie das Handwerk legen können.:wall:


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*



Mac01 schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun, hat es einen Sinn, diese Betrüger anzuzeigen? Eine Betrugsanzeige zu machen?


Ziemlich wenig um nicht zu sagen gar nicht. Inkassostalking ist nach Ansicht deutscher Staatsanwälte legal. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet.html

Lies dir das mal in Ruhe durch und  nimm besser vorher bereits Beruhigungtabletten





Mac01 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, wie kann so ein ausgemachter [ edit]  in Deutschland so lange überleben?



*Nur *in Deutschland ist dies möglich


----------



## Ramos (9 Juni 2010)

*Top-of-Software.de /Rechnung - Rechtsanwalt*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe heute einen Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt namens "Olaf Tank" erhalten, in dem ich aufgefordert werde eine Summe über 138€ zu bezahlen. Jedoch weis ich nciht einmal wie die an meine Adresse gekommen sind noch WARUM ich diese 138€ bezahlen soll! Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Oder kennt jemand die Seite? Was soll ich machen oder wie soll ich mich Verhalten!

Gruß an alle!
Ramos


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Top-of-Software.de /Rechnung - Rechtsanwalt*



Ramos schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand die Seite?


ungefähr einige hundertausend

Das Thema ist erschöpfend behandelt worden >>
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-software-de-softwaresammler-de-antassia.html


----------



## anka (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Hallo liebe Leidgenossen!
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle  einmal die Moderatoren für ihre Geduld loben und sie ein bißchen "entlasten"!
Ich bin Anfang 2010 auch auf diese "netten" Herrschaften hereingefallen. Auch, wenn ich schon etwas älter und "abgeklärter" bin, als die meisten Betroffenen, so hatte auch ich Angst und "Bauchschmerzen", wenn Rechnungen von besagter Firma kamen. Ich habe Mails und Briefe geschrieben....und ich sage Euch....alles nonsens!!! Erst die netten und cleveren Jungs hier, konnten mich überzeugen und beruhigen. Tut einfach, was sie sagen ..... nämlich GAR NICHTS!!!! Ich habe seit 3 Monaten nichts mehr von den Abzockern gehört und denke, dass sie das Interesse an mir verloren haben!.....Und, sollte Herr Tank sich doch noch einmal an mich erinnern??? Soll er doch!!!!
Macht es wie ich.....Ignoriert es! Es passiert Euch nichts!
 Liebe Grüße ....Anka


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*



anka schrieb:


> Ich habe Mails und Briefe geschrieben....und ich sage Euch....alles nonsens!!! Erst die netten und cleveren Jungs hier, konnten mich überzeugen und beruhigen. Tut einfach, was sie sagen ..... nämlich GAR NICHTS!!!!


....und genauso gings meinen T-gemahnten Nachbarn und Kollegen:
Sie haben sich - ohne Geschreibselaufnahme - einfach totgestellt, und es kehrte Ruhe ein!


----------



## Abgezockter82 (17 Juni 2010)

*Top-of-Software/Antassia GmbH*

So ich wollte jetzt auch mal meinen Beitrag zur Onlineabzocke abgeben. Ich bekomme ebenfalls Rechnungen und Mahnungen von diesen [...]. Freue mich schon auf die Nachricht vom Anwalt...

Habe nun schon 2x bei der Bank angerufen, die solchen Leuten ein Konto stellt. Nun sind die bei der DAB Bank in München gelandet....auch hier habe ich schon die Bank aufmerksam gemacht. Wenn die jedesmal die Bankverbindung gekündigt bekommen, haben die wenigsten einen kleinen Teil zurückbekommen, was sie uns antun. Irgendwann werden die keine Bank mehr finden und müssen sich umbenennen/Inhaber wechseln. Ich hoffe ihr schliesst euch an, bedarf nur 2 Minuten bei der Bank anzurufen und es sind meist Festnetznummern. Also wenig Aufwand für euch. Ruft nur noch fleissig bei der DAB Bank an, bis ihr eine neue Mail bekommt mit der neuen Bankverbindung  

Bitte auf keinen Fall bezahlen...es ging wirklich noch nie ein Fall vor Gericht. Ignorieren und jegliche Bankverbindungen zu nichte machen. 

MfG der Abgezockte

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Wenigstens das: Neue OZ online: Niederlage für Olaf Tank: Sparkasse muss Skandal-Anwalt kein Konto führen


> Niederlage für Olaf Tank: Sparkasse muss Skandal-Anwalt kein Konto führen
> 
> Die Sparkasse muss Kunden mit umstrittenen Erwerbsmethoden kein Konto einrichten: Das Oberverwaltungsgericht Lüneburg hat die Entscheidung des Verwaltungsgerichts Osnabrück aufgehoben, nach der das Geldinstitut dem Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank ein Konto zur Verfügung stellen muss. Über dieses Konto trieb Tank die Forderungen seiner Internet-Mandanten und seine Rechtsanwaltsgebühren ein.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/62452-sperren-oder-nicht.html


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Meldungen an die einziehende Bank sind erfolgreich:

Abofallen: Kein Konto für Inkasso-Anwalt Olaf Tank: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Immer mehr Opfer von Abofallen setzen sich allerdings mittlerweile zur Wehr. Sie zahlen nicht - und informieren die Banken, auf deren Konten sie das Geld überweisen sollen.
> 
> Dieses Vorgehen hat häufig Erfolg. Viele Banken wollen mit Abzocke nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden und kündigen den dubiosen Firmen und ihren Inkasso-Anwälten das Konto.
> 
> So war es jetzt auch im Fall Olaf Tank. Er hatte bei der Sparkasse Osnabrück ein Konto einrichten lassen. Als die Bank binnen kürzester Zeit 300 Beschwerden von Abofallen-Opfern bekam, kündigte sie ihm das Konto allerdings.


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Hey Leute!
Bin auch auf diese [ edit] reingefallen:wall:....
es macht mir etwas Mut was in den Foren geschrieben wird,habe aber trotzdem noch schiss vor denen....
Ich habe mich an "Akte 2010" (Sat1) gewendet,noch kam keine antwort von denen-ist aber auch noch nicht lange her!
Ich würde nur gern wissen wenn die sich bei mir melden und die den Bericht dann senden wer von euch dabei ist!??Denn man hat ja oft genug gesehen was passiert wenn man die Medien einschaltet....
Und ich denke man sollte solchen [ edit]  das Handwerk legen....

Lg Lilo


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Lilo schrieb:


> Denn man hat ja oft genug gesehen was passiert wenn man die Medien einschaltet....



Was denn?


----------



## willi-wolli (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Es werden unsinnige Tips gegeben wie man nicht vorhandene Verträge kündig,widerruft,und ähnliches dummes Geschwafel


----------



## Apfelbaum (21 Juni 2010)

*:'(*

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe mich wie hundert andere auch auf dieser (top-of-software.de) seite  angemeldet. Und die Rechnung und Mahnung per e-mail habe ich ignoriert. Doch die haben die mir in der Mahnung meinen internet-Anbieter und meine IP-Adresse gennant, und geschrieben, dass sie dann rechtliche Schritte vornehmen werden, und auch dass sie mir über meinen internet-Anbieter deise Sachen in Rechnung stellen werden.

 :cry: :cry: :cry:

muss ich das jetzt zaheln? (€96 + Mahnspesen)


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: :'(*



Apfelbaum schrieb:


> muss ich das jetzt zaheln? (€96 + Mahnspesen)


Wer zahlt, tut es "freiwillig" entweder aus Angst oder Unwissenheit 
Gezwungen werden konnte noch nie jemand dazu.


----------



## Apfelbaum (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: :'(*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wer zahlt, tut es "freiwillig" entweder aus Angst oder Unwissenheit
> Gezwungen werden konnte noch nie jemand dazu.




aber was wenn die sich an meinen internet-anbieter wenden? Die haben den Anbieter u. meine IP Adresse in ihrer e-mail geschrieben. Darum habe ich ja so große Angst.....

und vielennnnnn Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Reinhard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Lies dir bitte das mal durch:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Merke: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. 
Den Nutzlos-Schreibkram bitte der Wertstofftonne zuführen.


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Sowas muss öffentlich gemacht werden!!!Es gibt genug die das zahlen und das geht gar nicht!!!Das ist Betrug und man wird um sein hart verdientes Geld gebracht!!!
Ich hab echt Angst vor solchen Leuten!
Und diese zermürbungstaktiken sind doch illegal und machen Angst....
Ich bin verzweifelt...und bin der Meinunug das man dagegen angehen muss!Und da find ich sind die Medien der richtige weg!


----------



## Apfelbaum (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte das mal durch:
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> Merke: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.
> Den Nutzlos-Schreibkram bitte der Wertstofftonne zuführen.



hab mir alles durchgelesen. aber ich hab trotzdem Angst. Was glaubt ihr...... werden die meinen Internet-Anbieter (so wie sie es gedroht haben) kontaktieren?


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Apfelbaum schrieb:


> werden die meinen Internet-Anbieter (so wie sie es gedroht haben) kontaktieren?


Völliger Blödsinn


Reinhard schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte das mal durch:
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> Merke: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.
> Den Nutzlos-Schreibkram bitte der Wertstofftonne zuführen.


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Technofreak es ist toll das Du Dich da so auskennst,aber ich seh das so wie Apfelbaum,ich hab auch Angst!!!
Außerdem hab ich denen schon geantwortet....man fühlt sich total Hilflos,und meine Wohnadresse haben die auch.....


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Lilo schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich denen schon geantwortet....


Die Mailrobots ignorieren jede Post oder glaubst du,  die lesen 100000 Antwortschreiben selber?


Lilo schrieb:


> ...man fühlt sich total Hilflos,


das ist verständlich, aber dafür versuchen wir ja euch den Usern zu helfen 


Lilo schrieb:


> ,und meine Wohnadresse haben die auch.....


das macht nichts. 
Mahndrohmüll als Email wird im Spamfilter entsorgt, Briefe in der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne


----------



## Reinhard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Lilo schrieb:


> Technofreak es ist toll das Du Dich da so auskennst,aber ich seh das so wie Apfelbaum,ich hab auch Angst!!!
> Außerdem hab ich denen schon geantwortet....man fühlt sich total Hilflos,und meine Wohnadresse haben die auch.....


Jetzt beruhige dich doch, vor was solltest du denn Angst haben? Auch wenn sie deine Adresse haben - na und?
Die Nutzlosschreiberlinge werden nur immer weiter dieselben Textbausteinbriefchen schicken.
Wenn du demnächst den Müll raus bringst, dann nimm doch den Drohmüllkram von denen auch gleich mit. :smile:


----------



## Apfelbaum (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

danke, dass ihr uns beruhigt, aber ich habe in diesem lawblog, den technofreak gennant hat, die user-kommentare gelsen, und da wurde einem sogar von einem Rechtsanwalt "gedroht"





> willimichi meint: (1.6.2010 um 15:55) Antworten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Jungs das ist nicht so einfach da so locker zu bleiben....
Wie lange ziehen die das durch?Bis jetzt hab ich auch nur E-Mails bekommen...Das ist echt unheimlich,die verstehen das einem echt Angst zu machen...
Und was ist mit der Drohung des Anwaltes? Die Mail hab ich nämlich auch schon bekommen....


----------



## Reinhard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Keine Angst vor Titeln!
Bloß weil jetzt da ein Rechtanwalt schreibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass eine Forderung "berechtigter" ist, es ist und bleibt immer das Gleiche: "Zahle, zahle, zahle, sonst... blablabla".
Was diesen Herr T. anbelangt: Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Was diesen Herr T. anbelangt: Google ist dein Freund.


Herr Olaf Tank ist so  berühmt/berüchtigt/bekannt , dass er hier mit vollem Namen genannt werden darf.

PS: Hunde die  bellen, beißen nicht


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Ok alles klar,den Typen hab ich schon mal gesehen...
Soll ich mir trotzdem einen Anwalt nehmen?
Und was ist mit einer Anzeige?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten mit versteckter Preiskennzeichnung kein wirksamer kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande. Ein Zahlungsanspruch kann von den Abzockern nicht geltend gemacht werden. In einigen bekannten Fällen haben andere Abzocker vor Gericht daher verloren, die Antassia hat es bisher erst gar nie versucht - und das bei hunderttausenden von Betroffenen, wovon über 70 % nicht zahlen.

An dieser Tatsache ändert sich nichts, egal ob mit oder ohne Anwalt.

Bei einem unbegründeten Anspruch gibt es auch keine Rechtspflicht, sich überhaupt an die Gegenpartei außergerichtlich äußern zu müssen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt (auch ohne Anwalt), der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird nicht wahrgemacht. Die Abzocker leben nur von den 10-30 %, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Lilo schrieb:


> Soll ich mir trotzdem einen Anwalt nehmen?


Wozu? damit der für einen überflüssigen Brief  mindestens  50€ kassiert? 


Lilo schrieb:


> Und was ist mit einer Anzeige?


Sinnlos 
Strafrecht und Zivilrecht haben nichts  miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Reinhard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Was du sollst oder nicht dürfen wir leider nicht schreiben, das verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.
Eine Anzeige wird dir auch nicht weiter helfen.
Wenn du schon schreiben willst, dann wende dich an den Bundestagsabgeordneten deines Wahlbezirks.
Denn solange die politisch Verantwortlichen nicht gegen diesen Unfug vorgehen, wird sich nichts ändern.
Wobei angemerkt sei, dass ich anhand der vielen Juristen, die im Bundestag sitzen auch nicht so recht an eine baldige Änderung glaube. :-?


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Also einfach nichts machen??!
Aber solche Leute müssen doch irgendwie gestoppt werden!!!


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Lilo schrieb:


> Aber solche Leute müssen doch irgendwie gestoppt werden!!!


Das wünschen wir uns schon seit fünf Jahren (solange gibt es bereits Nutzlosabzocke)
 aber die  *deutschen* Politiker sind absolut nicht in der Lage bzw willens dagegen etwas zu
 unternehmen   oder kommen  mit alberner Augenwischerei: 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/62369-ilse-aigner-im-alleingang-gegen-abzocker.html


----------



## Lilo (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Wir haben ja so ein tolles Rechtssystem oder Politiker,wo auch immer das hier reinfällt....das ist doch unglaublich! Wo leben wir hier denn? Jeder darf machen was er will oder was??! Das ist doch zum kotzen....
Ey wisst ihr ich bin ne kleine Friseurin und geh nebenbei noch putzen,arbeite also hart für mein Geld und kann mir trotzdem nichts leisten...
und das es solche Leute ohne Gewissen gibt (politiker/betrüger) geht doch auf keine Kuhhaut....Das ist nicht zu glauben sowas.....


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Das hat mit dem Rechtssystem nichts zu tun. Solange es nicht verboten ist, ist erst einmal nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und diese "Unternehmer" werden es tunlichst vermeiden, gerichtsfest eine Klatsche zu bekommen. Soviel zu den nutzlosen "Brieffreundschaften". Es ist vollkommen egal, was ihr da antwortet, es wird nichts dabei rauskommen, als weitere Mahndrohungen in der Hoffnung, dass der Eine oder Andere umkippt und doch zahlt. 

Reinhardt hat es schon richtig beschrieben. Das ist ein Fall für die Politik. Hier müssen andere Bedingungen (Gesetzesänderungen) her.


----------



## sascha (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



Lilo schrieb:


> Also einfach nichts machen??!
> Aber solche Leute müssen doch irgendwie gestoppt werden!!!



Es steht jedermann frei, sich an seinen Abgeordneten zu wenden und ihn auf das (deutsche) Problem der Abofallen und des Inkasso-Stalkings aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## dvill (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Was soll jetzt das?

Google

Neue Blendgranaten im Kasperletheater oder übereifriger Webmaster?

Hinweis für alle Betroffene vom Mahndrohschreiben: Es passiert nie etwas wirklich. Alles ist Kasperletheater.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



dvill schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt das?
> 
> Google
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich läuft das Nutzlosgeschäft nicht mehr zur vollen Zufriedenheit, dass  solch
 immer wüstere Drohkasperletheaterdekorationen   eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Aykoma (28 Juni 2010)

*top-of-software*

Bin auch darauf reingefallen. Habe allerdings schon die erste Rechnung bezahlt. Wenn ich die Einträge hier lese, könnte ich vielleicht die zweite Rate einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Niclas (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: top-of-software*



Aykoma schrieb:


> Bin auch darauf reingefallen. Habe allerdings schon die erste Rechnung bezahlt. Wenn ich die Einträge hier lese, könnte ich vielleicht die zweite Rate einfach ignorieren?



>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2010)

*In die Falle getappt: Leidiges Thema, Viele Informationen- und dennoch offene fragen:*

Hallo,

ich bin auch einer von Millionen Deutschen, die in eine Internetabofalle getappt sind- und ich brauche trotz, dass ich mir bereits einige Videos von Verbraucherschutzzentralen, dem Internetdetektiv sowie dem gut gemachten FAQ von verbraucherrechtliches.de als Info angeschaut habe, bleiben für mich immer noch Fragen:

Ich habe mich im vergangenen Monat (Mai 2010) beim Besuch der Seite kino.to/top-of-software.de einen DIVX-Player heruntergeladen. 
Das neue ist: 
Bei einem Screenshot aus diesem Monat (Juni 2010) wird zum einen das Programm als "Freeware" hingewiesen und erklärt "Freeware ist Software, die vom Urheber zur kostenlosen Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt wird", zum Anderen aber auch rechts und über dem Formular auf das Abo hingewiesen: "Folgende Inhalte erhalten Sie im Memberbereich" Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden und zum Download" entstehen ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro incl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre. 
An diesen Kostenhinweis kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

-> Es gibt also eine Widersprüchlichkeit, obwohl der Kostenhinweis dargestellt ist

Durch Klicken des Bestätigungslinks in der Email, wurde aber die Registrierung und damit der Download ermöglicht

Jetzt ergeben sich folgende Probleme:

Ich habe einen falschen Namen und falsche Adresse angegeben, aber richtige Email. 
Die IP (ok, Rausfinden unwahrscheinlich) ist von meiner Uni-Bibliothek, diese haben wiederrum ein System, dass man sich mit seinen eigenen Uni-internen Zugangsdaten erst in das Netzwerk anmelden kann.

-> Ich war bei einem Anwalt, der mir ziemlich verlässlich klang und auch schon mal Fälle mit dem Anwalt von Antassia, nämlich Olaf Tank hatte. 
Er sagte mir, dass er seine Vollmacht offenlegen müsste in dem Fall und nicht länger meinen falschen Namen decken könne. In dem Fall könnte es strafrechtliche Konsequenzen geben, von denen er nicht ausgeht, dass diese eintreten-> Also dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft das aufnehmen und mich verklagen würde. 
Jedoch habe ich ja einen falschen Namen und falsche Adresse angegeben und es gab einen Hinweis. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass es ein Urteil gab aus München, bei der ein Vertrag im Internet auch durch Emails oder Klicken eines Buttons zustande kommen kann. Das wäre bei mir ja der Fall. Es könnte also gegen mich argumentiert werden, dass ich dieses wissentlich getan hab und dass ich es daher bewusst gemacht haben kann- und nicht weil ich es überlesen oder davon nicht gewusst habe.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie aktuell die Videos "Nicht reagieren. Stur schalten. Ignorieren" alt sind und wie dort bei "Vertragsabschluss" auf die Kosten hingewiesen sind (vermutlich) gar nicht.

Als Student und Bafög-Empfänger möchte ich natürlich möglichst Kosten vermeiden und keinen großen Aufwand damit erregen.

Habt ihr schon ähnliche Fälle gesehen/was könnt ihr mir raten? Was ändert sich durch den Hinweis?

Lieben Gruß,

Christoph


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Wenn schon kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, dann besteht auch keine Zahlungspflicht, auch keine Rechtspflicht, auf dümmliche Mahn-e-Mails reagieren zu müssen.
Der Abzocker bekommt von den Internet- und Mailprovidern keine Daten der Benutzer (auch, wenn immer das Gegenteil behauptet wird).

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: In die Falle getappt: Leidiges Thema, Viele Informationen- und dennoch offene fra*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon ähnliche Fälle gesehen...?


Die meisten derartigen Fälle sind so wie deiner. Wenn du keine echten Daten angegeben hattest, kannst du von dem Anbieter auch nicht belangt werden (außer automatisierte Schreiben per eMail!) Gerade in diesen Fällen hat die bisherige Erfahrung gezeigt, dass die Strategie



stur bleiben
nicht einschüchtern lassen
tot stellen
keinen Kontakt aufnehmen
nicht bezahlen

eigentlich immer dazu geführt hat, dass die Forderungsgegner _ihr Geld behalten konnten_ und in keinster Weise mit irgendwelche Konsequenzen aushalten mussten.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: In die Falle getappt: Leidiges Thema, Viele Informationen- und dennoch offene fra*



Reducal schrieb:


> eigentlich immer dazu geführt hat,


Was heißt eigentlich? 

Gezahlt wird aus Angst, Unwissenheit, sich Betroffene  durch Dummheit oder absichtlich  selber reinreiten.

Auf regulärem Weg  hat noch nie jemand zahlen müssen ob mit oder ohne Adresse.


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie aktuell die Videos "Nicht reagieren. Stur schalten. Ignorieren" alt sind


Bestimmte Regeln bleibe immer aktuell wie z.B. "Obst essen", "Sport treiben", "Misstraue selbst Verwandten" und eben "Bei Abofallen stur bleiben".


----------



## kmarx (12 Juli 2010)

*Topof-software.de Problem*

Hi all

Wie viele andere habe ich von oben genannter Seite eine Rechnung bekommen. Nun hat es bei mir aber noch eine Zeile, in der steht, dass mein Geburtsdatum, etc. angegeben wurde und ich mich bei Falschangabe des Betrugs strafbar mache. Natürlich habe ich nicht meine richtige Adresse, Name und Geburtsdatum angegeben. Ich habe mich da nicht wirklich strafbar gemacht oder? Ich schreibe diesem Nutzlosunternehmen eine Mail, in der ich das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages bestreite, soll ich dann noch irgendwie etwas wegen den Falschangaben schreiben?

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus

Mfg Kmarx


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Topof-software.de Problem*

Schreiben sind erfahrungsgemäß sinnlos.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Topof-software.de Problem*



kmarx schrieb:


> Ich schreibe diesem Nutzlosunternehmen eine Mail, in der ich das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages bestreite, soll ich dann noch irgendwie etwas wegen den Falschangaben schreiben?



Brieffreundschaften mit Mailrobots  sind sinnloser  als Diskussionen mit einer  Straßenlaterne über die Relativitätstheorie.

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## kmarx (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Also muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, weil ich mein Geburtsdatum, etc. falsch angegeben habe?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*



kmarx schrieb:


> Also muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, weil ich mein Geburtsdatum, etc. falsch angegeben habe?


Nein, ist völlig unerheblich.


----------



## kmarx (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: top of software.de  antassia gmbh*

Ok, danke.


----------



## ..Jonas.. (28 Juli 2010)

*Top of Software*

Hallo,

ich wollte mir vor 30min den angeblichen neunen Flashplayer downloaden und bin leider auf die Seite Top of Software gegangen.

Dort stand dann Freeware, und deshalb hab ich mich unter dem Namen fff fff in Ort 55555 fff Straße fff 55 registriert. Dann hab ich leider erst das mit den Gebühren gelesen 


Jetzt meine Frage: Ich habe die E-mail nicht geöffnet und sofort gelöscht.
Da ich ja keine richtige Adresse angegeben habe und die mail nicht geöffnet habe muss ich jetzt mit der Rechnung im Briefkasten rechnen? Wenn ja, kann ich das irgendwie rückgängig machen? 


Ich bitte um schnelle Antworten, ich bin jetzt schon den Tränen nahe 




Jonas


----------



## ..Jonas.. (28 Juli 2010)

*kann ich ohne meine adresse angegeben zu haben rechnungen bekommen?*

Hallo,

ich habe auf einer Abzockerseite (top of software) meine e-mail adresse, aber nicht meinen richtigen namen und meine richtige Adresse. Kann ich jetzt trotzdem Rechnungen erhalten? Und muss ich diese Dann bezahlen?

Ist es eine Straftat, nicht seinen richtigen Namen&Adresse anzugeben, wenn man von der kostenpflichtigkeit der Seite nichts wusste?



Gruß
Jonas


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Nach 5 Jahren mit Millionen von Betroffenen solcher Seiten lässt sich erfahrungsgemäß sagen, dass die Mahndrohungen so gefährlich sind wie Blähungen im Kasperle-Theater.

Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: kann ich ohne meine adresse angegeben zu haben rechnungen bekommen?*



..Jonas.. schrieb:


> Ist es eine Straftat, nicht seinen richtigen Namen&Adresse anzugeben, wenn man von der kostenpflichtigkeit der Seite nichts wusste?as



Nein.


----------



## Bayernfreund (7 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

hallo leute
ich bin auch opfer von www.top-of-software geworden als ich google earth downgeloadet habe, sie haben mir ein passwort geschickt und jetzt kam eine rechnung, 96 euro, das übliche was ich bereits in diesem forum gelesen habe, ein bekannter hat mir geraten mich beim verbraucherschutz zu melden, als ich mich damals angemeldet habe mit email und addresse war ich der meinung einen kostenlosen download zu haben, ich habe mich auch gewundert als sie mir ein password geschickt haben, ich habe bereits den absender www.top-ofsoftware eine mail geschickt in der ich erklärt habe das ich einen wiederspruch einlege und mich nicht verpflichtet fühle etwas zu zahlen, war das korrekt, würd mich über eine antwort freuen, es kann doch nicht sein das ich zahlen muss wie ein bekannter meint, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Wie man den Betreibern zumindest etwas Ärger bereiten kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Jake (10 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Hallo Community,
bin hier ganz neu :-p

auch ich bin auf das Top of software zeug reingefallen.
aber ich habe genug gelesen ich weis das mir nichts passiert ( muahaha ) 

aber eine frage habe ich,ich habe mich auf der seite regestriert aber halt falsche daten verwendet, jetzt weis ich nicht, ich habe habe die rechnung per mail bekommen weis aber nicht ob ich jetzt widerrufen soll, weil wenn ich das mache haben die ja meine richtigen Daten und das soll man ja vermeiden!

also soll ich einfach garnichts machen ?kein widerruf?
Und Post werde ich auch ganz sicher nicht bekommen ?( das ist wichig für mich)

vielen dank
jake


----------



## Antiscammer (10 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Wenn man nicht unvorsichtig mit seiner e-Mail-Adresse im Internet hausiert, hat der Abzocker keine Möglichkeit, anhand der e-Mail-Adresse an die persönlichen Daten (Adresse...) zu kommen.


----------



## TargaTim (10 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Achte am besten darauf dass man notfalls auch über deine email Adresse an keine richtigen Daten von dir rankommt. Sprich alles was du dort evtl an Angaben gemacht hast ändern oder löschen!


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Verbreite  hier keine überflüssige Panik! 

Der einzige Unterschied  zum Emailmahndrohmüll ist die Entsorgung:
>>  blaue/grüne Wertstoffcontainer


----------



## -Starship-101- (17 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mit der Seite Top-of-Software.de ein ganz anderes Problem.
Ich wurde da irgendwie angemeldet,wahrscheinlich jemand unter falschen Namen und er hat auch meine Adresse, E-Mail, PLZ, Stadt und alles eben gewusst, und jetzt soll ich laut E-Mail von Top-of-Software 96,00€ bezahlen.
Ich habe diese Seite laut Anmeldedatum noch nicht einmal gekannt. Sie ist ja nicht einmal in meinem Browserverlauf mit drinnen. Was soll ich dennn jetzt bitte machen ?

liebe
grüße 

-Starship-101-


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*



-Starship-101- schrieb:


> . Was soll ich dennn jetzt bitte machen ?



Nichts. Es ist deren Problem nicht deins, wenn sie unsichere Anmeldeprozeduren einsetzen.


----------



## -Starship-101- (17 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

also soll ich es sozusagen einfach ignorieren ??
Doch was wenn eine mahnung oder soetwas ähnliches kommt `??


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Spamfilter entsprechend einstellen.

Falls Briefmüll  kommt > grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne

Noch *nie* hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mist ignoriert


----------



## -Starship-101- (17 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

ok, danke dann mach ich mir deswegen mal keine weiteren sorgen. :-D


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Hier geht es weiter 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-software-de-softwaresammler-de-antassia.html


----------

